
The largest methane fountain so far discovered in the Arctic Ocean - reddotX
https://siberiantimes.com/other/others/news/first-pictures-and-video-of-the-largest-methane-fountain-so-far-discovered-in-the-arctic-ocean/
======
throwaway5752
"'This result makes us reconsider the belief that subsea permafrost is stable
and can only thaw by a few metres by the end of 21st century', he stressed."

~~~
perfunctory
Also, “Microplastic has been discovered in seas of the eastern Artic thousands
miles away from residential settlements.”

------
pugworthy
Read up on methane hydrate and what it's like offshore. Years ago doing
research seismic surveys off the Oregon coast, we saw a lot of it. Shows up as
a very bright layer just below the surface, and very easy to find. It's just
sitting there waiting for the right trigger.

------
soperj
So if this mechanism exists, wouldn't that point to temperatures rising very
fast in the past as well?

~~~
sulam
In fact there are such periods, although the precision in the geologic record
doesn’t allow us to quantify just what timeframe “fast” operated over, except
“within 20K years”.

Google PETM if you want to see more.

------
trimbo
How do they get a boat this close without risking some sort of fire?

~~~
ahje
I doubt the methane concentration is high enough for that. The seas tend to be
quite windy.

------
tedk-42
Is this the beginning of the end of the climate change debate? Will these
melting permafrosts release an uncontrollable amount of methane into the
atmosphere, further raising the average temperatures across the globe?

Only time will tell...

------
crispinb
BS there's no methane fountain - it's all a
Chinese/lefty/Exxon/Pentagon/academic hoax.

OK there is a methane fountain, but it's nothing to do with human activity.

Alright, the methane fountain might be in part a consequence of CO2 emissions.
But it's no big deal. We all love fountains, don't we? And plants and stuff.

I've bought my patch of New Zealand.

~~~
sigmaprimus
I know your being sarcastic, but I would agree with most of your comment. I
also have purchased my own piece of swampland/temperate rain forest in
northern Canada, just waiting for the earth to warm up a bit now. I want to
know how people can be so arrogant to think we can stop global warming, let
alone reverse it, California is burning in November,the artic is melting, so
it's time to stop wasting effort on such foolish ideas and accept the
inevitable. It's time to focus our efforts on planning and preparing for a
warmer earth and all the problems that come from that.

~~~
ahje
If you truly want to prepare for an apocalyptic event then you need to start
building a community, acquiring survival skills, learning how to produce food
and to communicate with other members of your local community without using
modern means.

Sure, the land you bought might end up prime real estate sometime in the
future, and that means that everyone will know it and flock there, regardless
of how remote it is.

~~~
sigmaprimus
I didnt mention that I now live on my land an am building a farm..read my rant
below for more info in you care..or dont.

~~~
ahje
Fair enough! Link to the rant, just for the record:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21419274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21419274)

